
Rumor: Apple wants to launch 'iPad 3' on Feb. 24 birthday of Steve Jobs - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/12/23/rumor_apple_wants_to_launch_ipad_3_on_feb_24_birthday_of_steve_jobs.html
======
igul222
I think this is highly unlikely, and if true, would probably be a bad move for
Apple. The message they need to send to the world most strongly right now is
that they can survive without Jobs; releasing an iPad on his birthday only
serves to emphasize how much of an influence he had on the company. Plus,
Apple has moved away from timing product announcements to fit external
pressures (see: MacWorld and the delayed iPhone 4S).

~~~
flyt
My guess is that if they did coincide a release to his birthday there would be
no public acknowledgment by Apple PR, and they would refuse to answer any
questions about it. Those that know, know, but everybody else just buys new
iPads.

